# Marine Aquariums > Saltwater Beginner's >  Coral Skelton and red algae?

## Liam-A

Just noticed this on my moon rock coral.... is the red stuff red algae and is it going to kill stuff?

2nd thing is, noticed these spine type things on the edge of the coral... is it growing? Is it dying?

Cheers!6257E0BF-73C3-4423-B36F-1328C06785D0.jpg

----------


## Gary R

Hi Liam, yes the red stuff looks like algae, hopefully you should be able to pull this off using some small coral pinschers 

Sorry to say it looks like it is not growing  :Frown:   is your water parameters right have you check them lately ?

How is the fire fish doing hopefully that is back in the tank ?

----------


## lost

How long have you had it ? it looks to be receding a little

----------


## Liam-A

I’ve had it about 3/4 months. 
Water parameters are all spot on. Double and triple checked them. It’s looking like it on its way out. 
That’s the only bit of algae I’ve got in my tank. Strange for it to be isolated there. On a bloody coral. 
What lights will help it grow?

Sorry it’s taken time so long to reply, I’ve struggled to get on the site.

----------


## Gary R

Hi Liam
Lights that you have now got should be ok for any growth on most corals. 
This could be to do with how new the setup of your tank is, as it as not been going for to long.
I would just keep to the easier corals for the time being like softies and the easier lps and let the tank mature more.   
In the mean time try moving it somewhere else were there is a bit of flow and light.

This as happed to myself over the last few days were i have lost a couple of corals so you are not on your own  :Frown:

----------


## Liam-A

I’m half tempted to pull it. It looks ugly now it’s quite small. What type of coral is it?

----------


## Gary R

To be honest Liam i don't know looking at the picture as can't see it that well, looks to be some kind of stony coral .... just try moving it somewhere else for now and see how things go.

----------


## Liam-A

I’ve pulled it. It receded again and looked a bit off. Took it out before it caused any damage.

----------

